# Amazing all around slingshot fits in pockets with ease



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

If one thing I’ve learned, is never judge a slingshot until you’ve shot it. For those who want the size and feel of a PFS with a larger gap, this is it for sure.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

It's been on my "get" list since it came out. I'm a sucker for anything a little different.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Am I the only one who doesnt see a pic?


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SteveJ said:


> Am I the only one who doesnt see a pic?


Couldn't see a pic either. Thought it was my phone.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

I believe he's referring to this...









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It’s the BoyShot on pocketPredator website. I’m unable to save pictures for some reason.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I might have to get that one up there  just because it says "Serious flYcking fun!" I don't know if that was Mr. Hays wordsmithing but I had a little chuckle over that one. Although at my experience level I'd probably just end up hitting my flYcking hand


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Tag said:


> It's the BoyShot on pocketPredator website. I'm unable to save pictures for some reason.


Well crap I apologize @Tag I thought both of your post were talking about the same subject

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

SteveJ said:


> Am I the only one who doesnt see a pic?


Me neither, What are we discussing!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Tag said:


> It's the BoyShot on pocketPredator website. I'm unable to save pictures for some reason.


Not to worry, Tag.
I have and love the G10 Boyshot. And I have pics... not good ones, but sufficient.
On the top.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry for the mixup‍♂ Thank you MakoPat


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Boyshot is my favorite second only to the hunter 2020 that I shoot everyday!


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

MakoPat said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> > It's the BoyShot on pocketPredator website. I'm unable to save pictures for some reason.
> ...


I could certainly handle giving the BoyShot a try but my experience with those slanted forks is a return trip I don't want to take.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

cromag said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > Tag said:
> ...


Yeah. Idid not get on well with them either.

The Boyshot, however, is in my top 10 frames.


----------

